# West Point, Fishing for Stripers?



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

General Question,
If anyone can please help me out here.

Down past Glouester on Rt 17, in West Point does anyone know when Stripbass Season is in?
I usually fish of the West Point Pier close to the Boat ramp or under the Bridge.
They require a Freshwater Lis.there.
Can anyone tell me when can I catch them and what are the size limits?

Thanks..

Danielkmai


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Start out with this:

"Spawning reaches" means sections within the spawning rivers as follows:

1. James River from a line connecting Dancing Point and New Sunken Meadow Creek upstream to a line connecting City Point and Packs Point.

2. Pamunkey River from the Route 33 Bridge at West Point upstream to a line connecting Liberty Hall and the opposite shore.

3. Mattaponi River from the Route 33 Bridge at West Point upstream to the Route 360 bridge at Aylett. 

4. Rappahannock River from the Route 360 Bridge at Tappahannock upstream to the Route 1 Falmouth Bridge.

OK now for the license line:

Freshwater/Saltwater License Lines on Tidal Rivers

Persons fishing upstream of the designated lines on the following waters must have a valid freshwater fishing license while those fishing below the lines must have a valid saltwater fishing license:

…..Potomac River: Route 301 Bridge

…..Rappahannock River: Route 360 Bridge

…..Piankatank River/Dragon Run: The 1st set of power lines immediately upriver of Anderson Point

…..York River System (including the Mattaponi and Pamunkey Rivers): Route 33 Bridges

…..James River: A line connecting Hog Point and the downstream point of the mouth of College Creek

Below these designated lines a freshwater or saltwater license will be valid on any tidal portion of any tributary entering the above mainstem waters. 

Virginia Trophy Season......................................................................May 1 through June 15

........................................Minimum Size Limit................................................32 inches
........................................Possession Limit.....................................................1 per person

Additional Trophy Season Regulations: Catch Report Required; no possession of 32" or greater striped bass in the Spawning Reaches May 1 through June 15. Trophy Season regulations apply in Virginia's Territorial Sea and the Chesapeake Bay and its Virginia tributary rivers, except for the tributary rivers emptying into the Potomac River (see note below for more information on Potomac River striper regulations). 

And Starting Friday.

hesapeake Bay Spring Season .................................................May 16 through June 15
........................................Minimum Size Limit.............................................. 18 inches
........................................Maximum Size Limit * ......................................... 28 inches
........................................Possession Limit.................................................. 2 per person 

* 1 fish of the 2 fish possession limit may be larger than 32 inches ( catch report required if striped bass 32" or greater is kept ); No possession of 32" or greater striped bass in the Spawning Reaches May 1 through June 15. 

Saltwater limits apply below the fall line. I do not have that location right now. If you really need that let me know and I will try and figure it out.

Tom


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks, Tom...


----------

